# F@H on the CPU ?!



## The Foldinator (Dec 15, 2015)

Why is this the way it is now ?


my 2600k at 4500Mhz can pull out a blazing 10000/15xxxPPD IIRC and not holding back my GPU's,
but folding on anything less, then lets say a 4cores 8threads(2600k) its not worth it. as it will take more points then you will get..

I remember the CPU(before the addition of the GPU's) times with BIGadv flag etc.
why has this never been further developed or was(is) there a very obvious reason i forgot ? 

thanks in advance..


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 15, 2015)

The Foldinator said:


> Why is this the way it is now ?
> 
> 
> my 2600k at 4500Mhz can pull out a blazing 10000/15xxxPPD IIRC and not holding back my GPU's,
> ...


BigAdv was intented for the top-notch CPUs and not many non-coorporate have the set-up they what/need any longer. CPU folding is dead for us says a man that spend 2000 EUR on chips once. Things moves on. Don't think for a minut that a core18 is not helding you back if you use the remaining free cores for folding/crunching AND use your PC at the same time. The newer core21 is less demanding on the CPU side but heats up your GPU. I had to force my ASUS 970 to 75 % last night to keep the VRM below 80 C. Ups, sidetrack but use your CPU for WCG.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 15, 2015)

Not to toot my own horn, but maybe this post has the answers you're looking for?
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/page-708#post-3172224


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 16, 2015)

The Foldinator said:


> Why is this the way it is now ?
> 
> 
> my 2600k at 4500Mhz can pull out a blazing 10000/15xxxPPD IIRC and not holding back my GPU's,
> ...


A Long Tim Ago, In a Galaxy Far, Far Away...............http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/bucks-4p-f-h-build-s.171252/


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> A Long Tim Ago, In a Galaxy Far, Far Away...............http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/bucks-4p-f-h-build-s.171252/


Damn I do love seeing these builds.  Love my 4P setups


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 16, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Damn I do love seeing these builds.  Love my 4P setups


It hurts knowing that they are packed away in boxes in the garage. I gotta do something with them.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 16, 2015)

Yea it sucks that CPU folding is pretty much useless. I have about 30ish Xeon cores + HT folding but combined I don't even think they're making 100k.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 16, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It hurts knowing that they are packed away in boxes in the garage. I gotta do something with them.


Hmmm wanna sell them?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 16, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Hmmm wanna sell them?


You got PM.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Hmmm wanna sell them?





BUCK NASTY said:


> You got PM.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 27, 2015)

I know my 5930k averages around 75-85k PPD (just folding on it)  but folding on 10T it gains at 45-50k PPD and the 970 I have runs around 350k PPD 


​


----------



## The Foldinator (Jan 14, 2016)

Could you also show that 350k ?
what WU is that ?

BTW CPU should be on R@H IMHO, F@H is a waste!, do to the lack of support..


----------



## The Foldinator (Jan 14, 2016)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It hurts knowing that they are packed away in boxes in the garage. I gotta do something with them.


Could you please keep it ON topic, or create your own thread.


----------



## hat (Jan 14, 2016)

He mentions a 4P rig he built to run F@H. You asked about folding with CPUs. This is off topic how?


----------



## The Foldinator (Jan 15, 2016)

hat said:


> He mentions a 4P rig he built to run F@H. You asked about folding with CPUs. This is off topic how?


You must be his wife ?!
i mean seriously ? posting a link an not even bothering answering my question..with just a system ..

i am stunned really...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 15, 2016)

The Foldinator said:


> Could you please keep it ON topic, or create your own thread.


I am being very tolerant of your behavior up to now. I PM'd you to find out what the issue is. I suggest you respond to my PM and cease this public display. Please remember who's house you are playing in.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 15, 2016)

The Foldinator said:


> BTW CPU should be on R@H IMHO, F@H is a waste!, do to the lack of support..


Well.... we have this little WCG team here on TPU.....


----------

